# ★ || peoyne's rlc commission thread | pickup: amilee



## doveling (Feb 24, 2015)

hello, this is my new convenient way to order RLC from me, since lately i've been getting alot of people asking if i do rlc, and the answer, yes i do!
i offer at the moment, a few different digital styles, if you are looking for a pixel icon, please refer to my deviantart!!

*RULES*

Please don't be rude
Respect others decisions 
Please provide a clear reference/description
Please pay right after i accept your order
I will not start without prior payment
Refunds can be requested if i have not yet started the art or if its been 1 month
If i have started the artwork, and you want a refund, it would be a $2 fee sorry
I have the right to decline/cancel orders
No TBT/IGB/Art trade offers sorry
Orders are not done in order
Do not trace, copy, steal, or claim my art
More rules will be added if needed



Spoiler: PICKUP ART/ NEWEST








for fup10k || mini chibi





for snapdragon || 2 x soft baby





for amilee | chibi headshot


----------



## doveling (Feb 24, 2015)

*samples & prices*







click icon to view full image || _newest > oldest_
*
CHIBI*
prices: 

headshot $5
complicated designs +$2
fullbody not available until later








click icon to view full image || _newest > oldest_
*
MINI CHIBI*
prices: 

fullbody $12
complicated designs +$2






click icon to view full image || _newest > oldest_
*
*NEW* soft baby*
prices: 

headshot $8
complicated designs +$2








click icon to view full image || _newest > oldest_
*
*NEW* Base chibi*
prices: 

fullbody $5
complicated designs +$2








click icon to view full image || _newest > oldest_
*
MINI TOWNS***
prices: 

full towns (10vills. + 1 mayor) $18
per villager $2
per mayor $3

_**note these are expensive because they aren't that fun to draw_ 
​


----------



## doveling (Feb 24, 2015)

*order form & slots*


Please post an order form to order~!


```
[SIZE=1][B]art style:[/B] chibi/mini chibi/ mini village
[spoiler=reference/s]here[/spoiler]
[B]extra details:[/B]
[B]total offer:[/B][/SIZE]
```


*current slots: OPEN*
i will always have 5 slots open, the completion of said slots may take a day to a month, please consider this and that i have a life outside art!!



Spoiler: slots 2/5



1.


Amilee said:


> *art style:* chibi headshot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference/s
> ...



2.


fup10k said:


> *art style:* mini chibi
> *References:* PASTELLE, on my thread Here!
> *extra details:* none!
> *total offer:* $12
> ...



3.


izzi000 said:


> I'd love the village than please ^.^
> The ref would be the same as the mini kid
> 
> 
> ...



4.
5.


​


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

There will be art freebies for both customers & non customers!! 





each prize winner will win a mini kid!! (above)

*KIRIBAN:* 1000 pageviews! 
*page counters:* 
first poster on page 3
last poster on page 7

First 5 customers get a free mini kid (pictured above!)
will strike name when completed!
1. izzi100 2. milkbae 3.dulcettie 4.amilee 5. fup10k​


----------



## Allycat (Feb 26, 2015)

So adorable! Might have to get one in the future.


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

Allycat said:


> So adorable! Might have to get one in the future.



thankyou!! i'd be more than happy to draw for you!~


----------



## tobi! (Feb 26, 2015)

I might get one. I've always liked your art. Do you draw guys?


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

Norski said:


> I might get one. I've always liked your art. Do you draw guys?



aww thanks : >
& yeah i do, but i don't get commissioned for them much so i don't have too much samples


----------



## tobi! (Feb 26, 2015)

Ha...

I need to make a girl oc now


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

Norski said:


> Ha...
> 
> I need to make a girl oc now



ahah the more practice i get the better 

hope i didn't scare you off ahh!


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

bump!~


----------



## Finnian (Feb 26, 2015)

Omg! If I had money to spare I'd have you draw some many of my OCs.


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd love to order one of these beauties 

How would the head shot look?
Low on funds due to bills lol but still willing to order and pay for amazing art ^.^


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> I'd love to order one of these beauties
> 
> How would the head shot look?
> Low on funds due to bills lol but still willing to order and pay for amazing art ^.^


thankyouu!!

& i haven't done a headshot of this style before, but they would just be the head & a bit of shoulder eg;





added that option in as a cheaper option, since the head is the main & sharpest feature!



Finnian said:


> Omg! If I had money to spare I'd have you draw some many of my OCs.



awww thankyou!! : >!!


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 26, 2015)

Well I'd love to order ^.^ 
*art style:* chibi


Spoiler: reference/s



View attachment 85141
(drawn by buuunii)
View attachment 85142


*extra details:* none 
*total offer:* $5 

I would like to order the mini village but I shall once I get paid again


----------



## roroselle (Feb 26, 2015)

i will order very soon~~
i spent majority of my money on my meds this month ugh 

can't wait to commish you poppetttttt :3


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 26, 2015)

Best of luck with the shop Poppet! Not that you'll need it :>


----------



## tobi! (Feb 26, 2015)

Where's ur deviant link?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh pssssh nvm found it .-.


----------



## fup10k (Feb 26, 2015)

Soooo I'm wondering, if I were to order today could I pay you tomorrow? >a> I get paid tomorrow so I can afford it but I don't want to lose a slot lol


----------



## tobi! (Feb 26, 2015)

I get paid first of next month so I might order then


----------



## buuunii (Feb 26, 2015)

Good luck on commissions poppet!!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 26, 2015)

YAY POPPET RLC THREAD :3


----------



## Finnian (Feb 26, 2015)

I want one so badly. But, I'd be in huge trouble or spending money on art. ;A; Hnnnggggg.


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

ahh thanks for the positive response! im currently running late to school so i will reply to everyone once i get home, but yay!!


----------



## Emzy (Feb 26, 2015)

All the best on your commissions poppet c:


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 27, 2015)

bumps for poppet!


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

Emzy said:


> All the best on your commissions poppet c:


thankyou emm


Finnian said:


> I want one so badly. But, I'd be in huge trouble or spending money on art. ;A; Hnnnggggg.


hhh the struggle!! if you ever are allowed to, i'm here! <33


snapdragon said:


> YAY POPPET RLC THREAD :3


YAY!


buuunii said:


> Good luck on commissions poppet!!


thanks bun!~


Norski said:


> I get paid first of next month so I might order then


alrighty! i'll be here when your ready!~


fup10k said:


> Soooo I'm wondering, if I were to order today could I pay you tomorrow? >a> I get paid tomorrow so I can afford it but I don't want to lose a slot lol


sure thing ahah! 


MindlessPatch said:


> Best of luck with the shop Poppet! Not that you'll need it :>


thankyouu!


roroselle said:


> i will order very soon~~
> i spent majority of my money on my meds this month ugh
> 
> can't wait to commish you poppetttttt :3


ahah take your time!!
<3333


izzi000 said:


> Well I'd love to order ^.^
> *art style:* chibi
> 
> 
> ...



accepted!! 
Also as you fit into the first 5 customers, you get a free mini kid yay!


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 27, 2015)

Yay! You made a new art thread!


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

JellofishXD said:


> Yay! You made a new art thread!



YAY BUT PAID!


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 27, 2015)

Aah then good luck! The examples are so cute!


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> accepted!!
> Also as you fit into the first 5 customers, you get a free mini kid yay!



Yay! Wonderful  just let me know where to send payment ^.^


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Yay! Wonderful  just let me know where to send payment ^.^


ahah sure thing, please send to avacarrot@gmail.com <3!!


JellofishXD said:


> Aah then good luck! The examples are so cute!



thankyou!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll be back!


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah sure thing, please send to avacarrot@gmail.com <3!!



I have sent the payment, thank you ^.^


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

Question: if I send you an updated ref will that be a problem? :0


----------



## Finnian (Feb 27, 2015)

Omg. I want one so bad.


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Omg. I want one so bad.


D: up to you!!



izzi000 said:


> Question: if I send you an updated ref will that be a problem? :0



slight problem.. i might have started lining last night and i might have just finished colouring?







if you'd like i can redo/adjust it ah! i have some spare time on my hands~


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> D: up to you!!
> 
> 
> slight problem.. i might have started lining last night and i might have just finished colouring?
> ...



Omg it's so adorable lol no no I like it ^.^ I really do  it's wondeful! Thank you so much ^.^


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Omg it's so adorable lol no no I like it ^.^ I really do  it's wondeful! Thank you so much ^.^



ahhh are you sure?
either way im glad you like it!! i had heaps of fun drawing her!


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahhh are you sure?
> either way im glad you like it!! i had heaps of fun drawing her!



110% sure, really love the final product  very cute ^.^ jealous of your skills!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh is the mini kid what you've shown as example on your first page? ^.^


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> 110% sure, really love the final product  very cute ^.^ jealous of your skills!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh is the mini kid what you've shown as example on your first page? ^.^



q_q im very flattered!


& ah yes! its in the 4th post i think!
did you want the same character done?


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> q_q im very flattered!
> 
> 
> & ah yes! its in the 4th post i think!
> did you want the same character done?



my mayor character? or like the one in your example?


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

If it is of the same character, here's the updated ref


Spoiler: new ref



http://imgur.com/5LdqqqJ



Only changed the hair to red or in game "color of burning love" ^.^
and outfit changed as well. 

Sorry for the quality of the ref btw, playing and studying for exams ;-;
And apologies for so much posting on your thread too.


----------



## Dulcettie (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm confused about the mini kid. >.< Is it a style? Could I get a commission in the style of the mini kid or is that only for the winners?


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> If it is of the same character, here's the updated ref
> 
> 
> Spoiler: new ref
> ...


aha i meant did you want the same character drawn in the mini style or a different character!
but yes i can do the updated outfit!!

&no worries!! i'll have it out possibly tomorrow!


Dulcettie said:


> I'm confused about the mini kid. >.< Is it a style? Could I get a commission in the style of the mini kid or is that only for the winners?



its mainly a freebie & or customer extra style, (as it is a base orientated style) but if you want to comm for it, you can pm an offer?


----------



## oreo (Feb 27, 2015)

hi hun! i'm so happy your shop for rlcs is open, ahhhh u////u

*art style:* chibi headshot


Spoiler: reference/s









her with these shoes instead of the yellow rain boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*extra details: *betty has shiny brown eyes. she is very bubbly and cheerful. ; w ; 
*total offer: *$5


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

milkbae said:


> hi hun! i'm so happy your shop for rlcs is open, ahhhh u////u
> 
> *art style:* chibi headshot
> 
> ...



hiya!! thankyou!!

accepted for sure!! <3 do you also want this character done in a mini kid form?
also when your ready, send $5 to avacarrot@gmail.com


----------



## oreo (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> hiya!! thankyou!!
> 
> accepted for sure!! <3 do you also want this character done in a mini kid form?
> also when your ready, send $5 to avacarrot@gmail.com


ty for accepting my order! and yes please, that would be great. 
i would love my mayor holding the heart pink wand for the kid version if you can! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is $5 usd right? n_n


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

milkbae said:


> ty for accepting my order! and yes please, that would be great.
> i would love my mayor holding the heart pink wand for the kid version if you can! c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



no worries!! & sure can do!!

& yes!


----------



## oreo (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> no worries!! & sure can do!!
> 
> & yes!



woo! okay, i'm sending payment now. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

sent! <3


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

milkbae said:


> woo! okay, i'm sending payment now. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sent! <3



thankyouu!! adding your slot to the list!
should have it by tomorrow <3


----------



## oreo (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> thankyouu!! adding your slot to the list!
> should have it by tomorrow <3



woooo, ty dear B)
i can't wait to see your fab art, hehe


----------



## Dulcettie (Feb 27, 2015)

*art style:* mini chibi


Spoiler: reference/s



Ref 1
Ref 2


*extra details: Can you use [this] skin color please.*
*total offer: $12*

Can you use [this] and [this] (and [this] skin color) for the mini kid? I can pay extra if I have to.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2015)

*art style:* chibi headshot


Spoiler: reference/s






*extra details:* blue eyes, lemon slices on her cheeks, and a crown on her head c:
*total offer:*5$
could the mini kid be another one?


Spoiler: reference/s








thank you c:


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

*art style:* mini chibi
*References:* PASTELLE, on my thread Here!
*extra details:* none!
*total offer:* $12

*art style:* mini chibi
*References:* PEONY, on my thread Here!
*extra details:* none!
*total offer:* $12

ok so $24 overall? Is it ok that i have 2 of them? I was asking earlier because i really wanted the mini kids too lol ;A;


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> aha i meant did you want the same character drawn in the mini style or a different character!
> but yes i can do the updated outfit!!
> 
> &no worries!! i'll have it out possibly tomorrow!



Alright ^.^ then yes please, that'd be great 
Thanks once again


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> *art style:* mini chibi
> *References:* PASTELLE, on my thread Here!
> *extra details:* none!
> *total offer:* $12
> ...



ahah thats totally ok! accepted!
ahh did you want 2 mini kids? its actually 1 kid per slot, and the 5 first customer slots have been filled (you took the last one!) 

but either way, please send the money in usd when you have your pay/ready!


Amilee said:


> *art style:* chibi headshot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference/s
> ...



accepted!! 
please send the money to avacarrot@gmail.com ! (usd please!)


Dulcettie said:


> *art style:* mini chibi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference/s
> ...



accepted!! & sure i can do that, for no extra cost!
please send $12 usd to avacarrot@gmail.com when your ready!


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah thats totally ok! accepted!
> ahh did you want 2 mini kids? its actually 1 kid per slot, and the 5 first customer slots have been filled (you took the last one!)
> 
> but either way, please send the money in usd when you have your pay/ready!




I'll just take one of my first mayor then (the one with the pink hair bow who you have drawn before, i can repost her ref if you need me to tho)

I'll send now


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I'll just take one of my first mayor then (the one with the pink hair bow who you have drawn before, i can repost her ref if you need me to tho)
> 
> I'll send now



sorry about that ._. & ok!

thankyou got it!!
p.s i also might possibly enter your art contest... im seeing if i might have extra time during comms so i might might be able to submit something!~


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey, hi hello ^.^ me once again. Just really love your cute art chibi
Anyway, question: for the mini village request,
Is $18 for all 10 villagers and one mayor?
Or each villager is one separate price?


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 27, 2015)

The mini village looks so great!


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Hey, hi hello ^.^ me once again. Just really love your cute art chibi
> Anyway, question: for the mini village request,
> Is $18 for all 10 villagers and one mayor?
> Or each villager is one separate price?



hi again!! thankyou very much!
sure, its $18 for 10 villagers + the mayor, 
but if you only wanted say a few villagers + the mayor itself, you'd pay by the separate villager price!

edit; also if you want more than one human character, yes you'll have to pay the seperate mayor price as well as.. yeah : >

- - - Post Merge - - -




JellofishXD said:


> The mini village looks so great!



thankyouu ben!


----------



## Amilee (Feb 27, 2015)

i sent you the money but forget to leave a note haha the email is xtisdale@yahoo.de


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

Amilee said:


> i sent you the money but forget to leave a note haha the email is xtisdale@yahoo.de



ahah no problem, received it!


----------



## fup10k (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> sorry about that ._. & ok!
> 
> thankyou got it!!
> p.s i also might possibly enter your art contest... im seeing if i might have extra time during comms so i might might be able to submit something!~



Ohhh that would be super duper appreciated ;A; I have very few entries right now (I thought there would be more since I have such a large prize lol) but there's still a whole week left if you would want to! 

Oh and it's fine! I just misunderstood, but I was going to order regardless and i'm just happy to get a tiny something extra anyway.


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> hi again!! thankyou very much!
> sure, its $18 for 10 villagers + the mayor,
> but if you only wanted say a few villagers + the mayor itself, you'd pay by the separate villager price!
> 
> edit; also if you want more than one human character, yes you'll have to pay the seperate mayor price as well as.. yeah : >



Alright, thanks so much ^.^ I'll wait till you have a slot open to order if that's ok with you


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

@milkbae



izzi000 said:


> Alright, thanks so much ^.^ I'll wait till you have a slot open to order if that's ok with you


no worries!
i just finished milks order, so i have a free slot :>!


fup10k said:


> Ohhh that would be super duper appreciated ;A; I have very few entries right now (I thought there would be more since I have such a large prize lol) but there's still a whole week left if you would want to!
> 
> Oh and it's fine! I just misunderstood, but I was going to order regardless and i'm just happy to get a tiny something extra anyway.



^^ i see, i think you shoud maybe extend the contest abit more, you know, so you can get the most from your contest! : >!
but yeah, i'll see what i can do!

<3


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> hi again!! thankyou very much!
> sure, its $18 for 10 villagers + the mayor,
> but if you only wanted say a few villagers + the mayor itself, you'd pay by the separate villager price!
> 
> ...


Np! 
Hopefully I get money soon! XD


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> @milkbae
> 
> 
> no worries!
> i just finished milks order, so i have a free slot :>!



I'd love the village than please ^.^ 
The ref would be the same as the mini kid


Spoiler: ref



http://m.imgur.com/5LdqqqJ


And the villagers are: Muffy, stitches, Wolfgang, bam, Skye, shep, lucky, Margie, beau, flurry
I will transfer the $18 once accepted


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 27, 2015)

omg i LOVE what you did for milkbae! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have another rlc commish going on right now, but then i want one of youuuurrsss~~~~


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 27, 2015)

Aah the one you did for milkbae looks so great!


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

JellofishXD said:


> Aah the one you did for milkbae looks so great!


thankee!


snapdragon said:


> omg i LOVE what you did for milkbae! :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i have another rlc commish going on right now, but then i want one of youuuurrsss~~~~


thankyou!!
& ahah just lemme know when your ready i guess!!


izzi000 said:


> I'd love the village than please ^.^
> The ref would be the same as the mini kid
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh sure thing! adding to slots!
i love your villager choices by the way, you got alot of my favs in there!
anyway, sure go ahead whenever your ready!


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahhh sure thing! adding to slots!
> i love your villager choices by the way, you got alot of my favs in there!
> anyway, sure go ahead whenever your ready!



I love them all, they're so cute ^.^
thank you so much by the way! Payment sent. Again thank you so much!


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> I love them all, they're so cute ^.^
> thank you so much by the way! Payment sent. Again thank you so much!



got it! thanks once again for commissioning me!


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> got it! thanks once again for commissioning me!



np! Thanks for doing another one for me ^.^ have a fantastic day or night!


----------



## oreo (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> @milkbae
> 
> <3



OMFG, WHY IS THIS SO BEAUTIFUL? AGHHH POPPET, I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank you hun, seriously your art is so wonderful ; v ;
this made me so happy, i was shocked how fast you worked with it but it looks perfect! 
i can't wait to see the mini kid too! once again, tysm lovely!


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

@dulcettie
hnn i know i said i wouldn't start without payment, but i had this lined out last night and i just had to colour it!
sigh



milkbae said:


> OMFG, WHY IS THIS SO BEAUTIFUL? AGHHH POPPET, I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhhh no worriess!! <33
im very glad that you like it!! thankyou for commissioning me!
would & should have all mini kids out today!



izzi000 said:


> np! Thanks for doing another one for me ^.^ have a fantastic day or night!



your welcome!
you too!


ALSO I AM GOING TO UPDATE LAYOUT YAY!


----------



## Dulcettie (Feb 27, 2015)

poppet said:


> @dulcettie
> hnn i know i said i wouldn't start without payment, but i had this lined out last night and i just had to colour it!
> sigh




I just sent the payment ^.^
Ahh, it's so cute it hurts!  Thank you so much~
I was worried I wouldn't like the white hair with a dark skin color, but I actually love it! If you haven't started the mini kid yet, can you use the same refs you used in the mini chibi? If you've already started then don't worry about it.


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

Dulcettie said:


> I just sent the payment ^.^
> Ahh, it's so cute it hurts!  Thank you so much~
> I was worried I wouldn't like the white hair with a dark skin color, but I actually love it! If you haven't started the mini kid yet, can you use the same refs you used in the mini chibi? If you've already started then don't worry about it.



received it!
& yayy im happy you like it!! had a great time drawing her!

& i haven't yet, so sure i can do that!!


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

might introduce an anime style .. just trying to sketch out proportions and etc /dead


Spoiler: hm


----------



## pengutango (Feb 27, 2015)

Just sayin' I'm loving that bear. Then again... I love fluffy things. XD :3 Shiny things too...

What am I? A bird? XD


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Just sayin' I'm loving that bear. Then again... I love fluffy things. XD :3 Shiny things too...
> 
> What am I? A bird? XD



ahah thanks!!
shiny things are great


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

lonely & having art block 
breathes


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

bloo


----------



## Dulcettie (Feb 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> lonely & having art block
> breathes



 Don't be lonely. It's like 3am where I am and I'm not tired at all, so I can_ try _to keep you company (but I probably won't be very good so brace yourself).
I haven't been drawing long enough to know what it's like to have art block. I have had extreme writers block though. Is it similar to that?


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

@izzi100
yay one mini kid done!

_poppet uses struggle bug!_



Dulcettie said:


> Don't be lonely. It's like 3am where I am and I'm not tired at all, so I can_ try _to keep you company (but I probably won't be very good so brace yourself).
> I haven't been drawing long enough to know what it's like to have art block. I have had extreme writers block though. Is it similar to that?



ahah its just so quiet on the forums and noone was chatting with me!
but hey thankyou for being here! <3

ahhh this is going to be hard to compare to, since i haven't written enough to know what its like to have writers block!
but if its a feeling where you can't seem to get stuff in the right place, everything seems to go everywhere, and procrastination, then thats art block!


----------



## Dulcettie (Feb 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah its just so quiet on the forums and noone was chatting with me!
> but hey thankyou for being here! <3
> 
> ahhh this is going to be hard to compare to, since i haven't written enough to know what its like to have writers block!
> but if its a feeling where you can't seem to get stuff in the right place, everything seems to go everywhere, and procrastination, then thats art block!



No problem~ I don't really talk to anyone on BTF so it's always quiet for me lol.

For me, writers block is when you have ideas you want to write down but can't think of the right words to use, or how to structure sentences the way you want to, or how to transition, etc. So, yeah, it seems pretty close to what you described! But I also have that same problem you described whenever I try to draw, since I have no skills >.<


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

hey poppet dear! would you commish a couple in the mini kid style?


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> @izzi100
> yay one mini kid done!
> 
> _poppet uses struggle bug!_
> ...



Ah, poppet, this is so cute ! ouo I love your chibis and mini kids! If I had more cash to spend, I'd let you have all my money, haha XD Also, feel free to chat with me at anytime if you feel lonely! :>


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

ummm also did you draw the sheep in your siggie? because i die ;w;


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> @izzi100
> yay one mini kid done!
> 
> _poppet uses struggle bug!_



This is beyond magnificent Poppet! Love it so much  thank you! So beautiful ^.^ and don't feel lonely girl, ever need to chat I'm available ^.^ I kind of suck at times haha but I'll listen ^.^ hope you're having a great day or night c:


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

sob im not going to be drawing until night as im going to the cityy..

atm on my phone & replying is super tiring ah, so i'll reply to people when im home!


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> sob im not going to be drawing until night as im going to the cityy..
> 
> atm on my phone & replying is super tiring ah, so i'll reply to people when im home!



Don't you just hate this site on a mobile?! OMG....it is HORRIBLE! 

I just love the little mini kids! They are so cute! I like her eyes!


----------



## pengutango (Feb 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah thanks!!
> shiny things are great



Anytime.  And yes they are. And when did you put that fluffy sheep in your sig? I wanna pet it... X3

Those minis are really cute! :3 And yes, I agree, the mobile site sucks. Not sure if it's my keyboard or my browser, but sometimes when I type stuff... nothing happens. -____- Really gets annoying when I start typing something, then when I wanna add something to an earlier part of the thing, well, it doesn't work. Have to reopen the browser to continue on.


----------



## oreo (Feb 28, 2015)

BLACK SHEEP ; v ;
too cute for words 
i want to ride it!


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

milkbae said:


> BLACK SHEEP ; v ;
> too cute for words
> i want to ride it!


ahahah thankyouu milk!!



pengutango said:


> Anytime.  And yes they are. And when did you put that fluffy sheep in your sig? I wanna pet it... X3
> 
> Those minis are really cute! :3 And yes, I agree, the mobile site sucks. Not sure if it's my keyboard or my browser, but sometimes when I type stuff... nothing happens. -____- Really gets annoying when I start typing something, then when I wanna add something to an earlier part of the thing, well, it doesn't work. Have to reopen the browser to continue on.


ahah i put it in recently, im really addicited to using this new brush now.. its so soft and fun to draw with!

& thankyou! 
hey same here too! it takes a good few slow refreshes until my keypad (?) wants to show up!
HHHH such frustrate


aleshapie said:


> Don't you just hate this site on a mobile?! OMG....it is HORRIBLE!
> 
> I just love the little mini kids! They are so cute! I like her eyes!


yesssss asdfghjkl its so hard to navigate around ARHGHH
& thanks alesha! (imma call you that now!!)



izzi000 said:


> This is beyond magnificent Poppet! Love it so much  thank you! So beautiful ^.^ and don't feel lonely girl, ever need to chat I'm available ^.^ I kind of suck at times haha but I'll listen ^.^ hope you're having a great day or night c:


hhhhh thankyou very much!! <333
& ah thankyou!! don't worry i suck too!
ahha its only morning here, so yep, you tooo!


MC4pros said:


> Ah, poppet, this is so cute ! ouo I love your chibis and mini kids! If I had more cash to spend, I'd let you have all my money, haha XD Also, feel free to chat with me at anytime if you feel lonely! :>


thankyou ahh!! 
alrighty! i just don't want to be too persistent and buggy, you know?, thats why i wait for people to talk to me.. i guess thats a bad thing ah!


snapdragon said:


> hey poppet dear! would you commish a couple in the mini kid style?


if you wanted! not sure about the pricing & etc, but if you want ah!
oh & i did draw sheepie!!


Dulcettie said:


> No problem~ I don't really talk to anyone on BTF so it's always quiet for me lol.
> 
> For me, writers block is when you have ideas you want to write down but can't think of the right words to use, or how to structure sentences the way you want to, or how to transition, etc. So, yeah, it seems pretty close to what you described! But I also have that same problem you described whenever I try to draw, since I have no skills >.<



aahah me neither anymore!

oh yes i see, that sounds real frustrating .-. !!

ahh no i bet you can draw!! samples?


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> thankyou ahh!!
> alrighty! i just don't want to be too persistent and buggy, you know?, thats why i wait for people to talk to me.. i guess thats a bad thing ah!



Ahh, noo, you wouldn't be buggy at all ;o !! Feel free to chat any time! 
Oh, the little black sheep in your signature is ADORABLE! ouo 
Do you mind sharing the brush settings you used for it? :3


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

new style avaliable!



MC4pros said:


> Ahh, noo, you wouldn't be buggy at all ;o !! Feel free to chat any time!
> Oh, the little black sheep in your signature is ADORABLE! ouo
> Do you mind sharing the brush settings you used for it? :3



ahh sure?!

& thankyou ahh!!
can do, here it is!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

*art style:* chibi/mini chibi/ mini village *2 SOFT BABYS PLEASE* :3


Spoiler: reference/s







my dress and my bf's shirt and his style of hair...he wears jeans and shoes can be whatevs, my shoes are the ballet shoes

*extra details:* my hair is long pastel pink with a flower crown and i have brown eyes, my bf has blue eyes and light brown hair (you can also reference my siggie pic :3)
*total offer:* 8+8+complicated so does $18 sound right?


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> *art style:* chibi/mini chibi/ mini village *2 SOFT BABYS PLEASE* :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference/s
> ...



yay i was wanting someone to order a softy! i wanted to draw more ahahh!! <3
sure accepted!! please send the money to avacarrot@gmail.com when your ready!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> yay i was wanting someone to order a softy! i wanted to draw more ahahh!! <3
> sure accepted!! please send the money to avacarrot@gmail.com when your ready!



YAYAYAYAYAY i was going to order something eventually but i saw the soft baby and was like GIMMEEEE, sending you the money now~~~

- - - Post Merge - - -

sent! :3


----------



## Dulcettie (Feb 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> aahah me neither anymore!
> 
> oh yes i see, that sounds real frustrating .-. !!
> 
> ahh no i bet you can draw!! samples?



It _is_ really frustrating! Especially because I can't stop thinking up scenarios that I'd want to write about.

I don't have samples, I don't draw well enough to want to post anything anywhere. I also don't understand how to draw with a tablet, so I've only been drawing in my sketchbook >.< I threw together a little portfolio-thing of my progress, though, and uploaded it to dropbox here if you want to see. I think you can preview images instead of downloading them, but tell me if you can't.

*Files Guide*:


Spoiler



starting - How I drew when i first started to learn.
chibi - I tried to create a chibi base once (it didn't turn out so well >.<)
eyes - I think I'm pretty good at drawing eyes so drew A LOT of them
bodies - Bodies I drew while I was trying learn to try bodies
good - Some heads I drew that I think look pretty good
Before-After - A comparison between how I used to draw and how I draw now



By the way, I adore the base chibi style  I'm most likely going to buy one once I find some good reference pictures.


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

Dulcettie said:


> It _is_ really frustrating! Especially because I can't stop thinking up scenarios that I'd want to write about.
> 
> I don't have samples, I don't draw well enough to want to post anything anywhere. I also don't understand how to draw with a tablet, so I've only been drawing in my sketchbook >.< I threw together a little portfolio-thing of my progress, though, and uploaded it to dropbox here if you want to see. I think you can preview images instead of downloading them, but tell me if you can't.
> 
> ...


i see o : !
oooh i love sketchbook drawings, either way i took a look and its very impressive!
how long ago was the "how i drew when i first started to learn"? either way you nailed the body proportions!
also a really big fan of the eyes you drew, im pretty jealous now as i can't do a wide range of eye expressions or styles otherwise it would look to dramatic /slaps

really good art, so don't call it names or anything ah! might i suggest maybe softer looking hair? the hair looks slightly stiff, like gel updo ish, but disregard me please!!

& thanks ah!! just lemme know if you do!



snapdragon said:


> YAYAYAYAYAY i was going to order something eventually but i saw the soft baby and was like GIMMEEEE, sending you the money now~~~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sent! :3



ahah yayy!! thanks for commissioning me again!
adding ya'll to the slot!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> i see o : !
> oooh i love sketchbook drawings, either way i took a look and its very impressive!
> how long ago was the "how i drew when i first started to learn"? either way you nailed the body proportions!
> also a really big fan of the eyes you drew, im pretty jealous now as i can't do a wide range of eye expressions or styles otherwise it would look to dramatic /slaps
> ...



woooot! for sure, you know you're my fav!!!!


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> woooot! for sure, you know you're my fav!!!!



oh youu <3


edit: slightly having trouble with amilee's one.. i think its the hair, but i am strong and can overcome it!!! 
starting fup's now!

..i should do updates like this more often!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> oh youu <3
> 
> 
> edit: slightly having trouble with amilee's one.. i think its the hair, but i am strong and can overcome it!!!
> ...



yeah go poppet, go!!!!!!!! fighting!!!!!!


----------



## doveling (Mar 1, 2015)

@fup10k

/throws a ball at a skittle
one down one to go!!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 1, 2015)

ugh poppet stop being so cute with your drawings

..actually don't stop :3


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> i see o : !
> oooh i love sketchbook drawings, either way i took a look and its very impressive!
> how long ago was the "how i drew when i first started to learn"? either way you nailed the body proportions!
> also a really big fan of the eyes you drew, im pretty jealous now as i can't do a wide range of eye expressions or styles otherwise it would look to dramatic /slaps
> ...



You think my art is impressive? That means a lot to me.  Especially because since I've seen your art on your oc site and it was so good that I wanted to cry.
I think I started learning about 3 years ago and I stopped sometime early last year. And I'm glad I understand female body proportions! Sadly, I don't remember how on Earth I did it, so I'll have to go back and practice again.
Haha, thank you <3 My friends would joke that they wished I could draw their eyes for them. But I think being able to draw in a wide range of styles is a much better skill than being able to draw eyes.

Thank you for your critique. You said everything in such a nice way that it was very easy for me to read without getting hurt or insulted. I'll try drawing hair again when tomorrow and I'll try to make it rounder and fluffier. I think that'll be really cute! 

I definitely will! I love the commission you did for me so much that it's hard for me not to buy more.


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 1, 2015)

Hiya Poppet c: 
How are you today? ^.^ 
So I wanted to ask if it was possible to change Flurry to Julian instead for the mini village? c: 
They're both cuties but I battled myself and Julian won, lol 
I really do hope you're doing well. And having a pleasant day or night girly ^.^


----------



## doveling (Mar 1, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Hiya Poppet c:
> How are you today? ^.^
> So I wanted to ask if it was possible to change Flurry to Julian instead for the mini village? c:
> They're both cuties but I battled myself and Julian won, lol
> I really do hope you're doing well. And having a pleasant day or night girly ^.^


helloo izzi!
im good!~ just went out for dinner! (it was yum, but this old lady ruined my mood by asking me if i wanted coupons for my kids... though im only like a young teen and those kids were my brothers... was slightly insulted then ahh)
sure thing! i've only worked through skye, shep & muffy so far, so sure!
ahah yeah they are both adorable..i would've picked him too, since smugs are great

& ahha yes you too!!


Dulcettie said:


> You think my art is impressive? That means a lot to me.  Especially because since I've seen your art on your oc site and it was so good that I wanted to cry.
> I think I started learning about 3 years ago and I stopped sometime early last year. And I'm glad I understand female body proportions! Sadly, I don't remember how on Earth I did it, so I'll have to go back and practice again.
> Haha, thank you <3 My friends would joke that they wished I could draw their eyes for them. But I think being able to draw in a wide range of styles is a much better skill than being able to draw eyes.
> 
> ...


very impressive!~ aah really ; o half the art on my oc site isn't mine sooo /sobs i dream to be like them 
aw damn, keep practicin' never stop!! the practice really helps!
like 3 years ago i was in a bad art state ahhh




/cough cough/

like even now i still can't draw female bodies as well as yours.. let alone male bodies ; o aah i don't think they're joking! 
Wellll wide range of eyes = wide range of styles, since.. you can't really put chibi eyes on like an anime styled piece, so your on track!!

no worries! I was afraid of coming out as rude, but yay im glad!! When/if you draw it, mind posting it here again? i really like looking at improvement and change, its a great thing to see!!!~

hhhh im really glad you love it you know!, super flattered! : >!


roroselle said:


> ugh poppet stop being so cute with your drawings
> 
> ..actually don't stop :3



welpp thankyou roorooo <33
/gulpss


----------



## doveling (Mar 1, 2015)

@snapdragon
eep finished for today, very tired, good night!!


----------



## Amilee (Mar 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> oh youu <3
> 
> 
> edit: slightly having trouble with amilee's one.. i think its the hair, but i am strong and can overcome it!!!
> ...



aah if its too difficult you can draw her with bangs like this http://puu.sh/ghLDB/1610118fbe.jpg 
or i can give you a different character c:


----------



## fup10k (Mar 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> @fup10k
> 
> /throws a ball at a skittle
> one down one to go!!



Ohhhhhhhhh my gosh ;a; I'm in love


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> @snapdragon
> eep finished for today, very tired, good night!!



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

that is all i have to say      

and also you are amazing and don't push yourself too hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh and THANK YOU POPPET, THE BEST EVAAAA~~~~


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 1, 2015)

ugh i just keep staring it! @@ why is everything you make the cutest ^^


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> helloo izzi!
> im good!~ just went out for dinner! (it was yum, but this old lady ruined my mood by asking me if i wanted coupons for my kids... though im only like a young teen and those kids were my brothers... was slightly insulted then ahh)
> sure thing! i've only worked through skye, shep & muffy so far, so sure!
> ahah yeah they are both adorable..i would've picked him too, since smugs are great
> ...



I've had that happen so often when I'm with my younger sister, lol it sucks! And sometimes I do go along with it just to mess with people ^.^ 
But thank you so much! I'm probably getting annoying haha ;-; sorry! 
And I was looking through your DA and like always everything so cute! Your art is freaking adorable and also read you're an Aussie c: a whole day ahead of me lol you're living in the future


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> new style avaliable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eep, thanks so much!!~ <33 and omfg, that new soft baby style is so cuteee~ >w<


----------



## doveling (Mar 2, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> eep, thanks so much!!~ <33 and omfg, that new soft baby style is so cuteee~ >w<


no worriess! & thankyou too!


izzi000 said:


> I've had that happen so often when I'm with my younger sister, lol it sucks! And sometimes I do go along with it just to mess with people ^.^
> But thank you so much! I'm probably getting annoying haha ;-; sorry!
> And I was looking through your DA and like always everything so cute! Your art is freaking adorable and also read you're an Aussie c: a whole day ahead of me lol you're living in the future


Ahaha yeah i know! I hardly look old enough anyway ahha, oh well, it was an old lady so i don't blame her eyesight : >!\
& no you arent ahah, i like having company so your good!

oohh thankyouu!! haven't been on there for a while.. i really need to rebill my premium membership......
and yes ahh i am! where you at?


snapdragon said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> that is all i have to say
> 
> and also you are amazing and don't push yourself too hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh and THANK YOU POPPET, THE BEST EVAAAA~~~~


HHHHHH THANKYOUU!! <33 
had fun yet again drawing for you!!  YOUR THE BESTTTT


fup10k said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh my gosh ;a; I'm in love


nnngngng thanks for the comm!! will finish the other this week!


Amilee said:


> aah if its too difficult you can draw her with bangs like this http://puu.sh/ghLDB/1610118fbe.jpg
> or i can give you a different character c:



if i could do that hairstyle that would be great! sorry that hairdo always gets me D ;


----------



## Amilee (Mar 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> if i could do that hairstyle that would be great! sorry that hairdo always gets me D ;



yes sure  no problem. i know its hard to draw haha


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> no worriess! & thankyou too!
> 
> Ahaha yeah i know! I hardly look old enough anyway ahha, oh well, it was an old lady so i don't blame her eyesight : >!\
> & no you arent ahah, i like having company so your good!
> ...



Lol you're correct her eyesight just didn't function properly. But at least the delicious food you ate made up for the uncomfortable situation c: 
Haha ok, glad you do 

No problem, thought I'd clicky the link and was amazed ^.^ I'm in the usa. Such a wonderful place at times lol


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> very impressive!~ aah really ; o half the art on my oc site isn't mine sooo /sobs i dream to be like them
> aw damn, keep practicin' never stop!! the practice really helps!
> like 3 years ago i was in a bad art state ahhh
> 
> ...




But still, the art you do make is really amazing! It's so cute <3
Wow, I can really see how much you've improved! I'll try to remember to keep practicing. People keep saying "practice makes perfect" and stuff, but I need tutorials to learn how to do things (like hands and feet, clothes maybe, lots of things). Most tutorials show you what to do by using a base, but I can't stand using a base, so I've been stuck for a while. >.<

I don't even understand male bodies. They seem really simple, but for some reason it's SOO much more complicated for me. And I dunno, I think you can find a way to make any eye fit on any style. One style might be a little more typical, but a style where you make up your own rules stands out more.  

I've been trying to draw something (anything) since yesterday, but every time I do I end up feeling really tired. I have such a hard time drawing the right-side for some reason! ;3;

I think I'm going to try to make a signature with it later today~


----------



## doveling (Mar 3, 2015)

Dulcettie said:


> But still, the art you do make is really amazing! It's so cute <3
> Wow, I can really see how much you've improved! I'll try to remember to keep practicing. People keep saying "practice makes perfect" and stuff, but I need tutorials to learn how to do things (like hands and feet, clothes maybe, lots of things). Most tutorials show you what to do by using a base, but I can't stand using a base, so I've been stuck for a while. >.<
> 
> I don't even understand male bodies. They seem really simple, but for some reason it's SOO much more complicated for me. And I dunno, I think you can find a way to make any eye fit on any style. One style might be a little more typical, but a style where you make up your own rules stands out more.
> ...


hhh thankyouu!!
& yes practice does make perfect! most tutorials that show how to do hair and etc are usually dated and old, so now you have to reference from real life and other art, look at people's art and study it, like not copy/trace, but just look at the way they colour and line and stuff, it really helps!

yeah male bodies are hard, as well as when doing chibis its really hard to not make male chibis so feminine ;<

ahah take your time!!


izzi000 said:


> Lol you're correct her eyesight just didn't function properly. But at least the delicious food you ate made up for the uncomfortable situation c:
> Haha ok, glad you do
> 
> No problem, thought I'd clicky the link and was amazed ^.^ I'm in the usa. Such a wonderful place at times lol



i forgive her!!

&& thankyouu!! ohh i'd love to go there sometime . -..


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 4, 2015)

poppet dear I LOVE the chibi in your siggie, the hair, the pose, the outfit, EVERYTHING!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm still gonna throw up b/c your art is so cute and I won it. Wowie wow. I am a lucky cow.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

Poppet's sig with Genji Eyebrows tho

I mean, it's not bad or anything lmao


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautiful little siggy Poppet ^^


----------



## doveling (Mar 7, 2015)

FINALLY TABLET IS WORKIN'' AFTER A GOOD FEW DAYS WITHOUT IT.
i think i might close this thread after things are done!~





izzi000 said:


> Beautiful little siggy Poppet ^^


thankyou!!  <3


Hyogo said:


> Poppet's sig with Genji Eyebrows tho
> 
> I mean, it's not bad or anything lmao


ahahahaha 


Finnian said:


> I'm still gonna throw up b/c your art is so cute and I won it. Wowie wow. I am a lucky cow.


ehherjsfhjsfj im dying cause i got youu



snapdragon said:


> poppet dear I LOVE the chibi in your siggie, the hair, the pose, the outfit, EVERYTHING!



IM SO HAPPY YOU DOO!!!


----------



## doveling (Mar 7, 2015)

https://www.picarto.tv/live/channel.php?watch=peoynearts

LIVESTREAMING COMMS!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> https://www.picarto.tv/live/channel.php?watch=peoynearts
> 
> LIVESTREAMING COMMS!



This is a dirty lie. The stream is not online and I wanted to see.
Dirty, dirty lie.


----------



## doveling (Mar 7, 2015)

Finnian said:


> This is a dirty lie. The stream is not online and I wanted to see.
> Dirty, dirty lie.



GULP PICARTO IS BEING CRAPPY HH
moved to my pal join.me!!

CLICK THE JOIN.ME <33


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 7, 2015)

POPPET MAY I BUY ANOTHER PLEEEEASE :3


----------



## doveling (Mar 7, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> POPPET MAY I BUY ANOTHER PLEEEEASE :3



sure thing!!~


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> sure thing!!~



Yay!
*art style:* chibi headshot please!


Spoiler: reference/s



hair color and eyes like previous commish from you! But can she please have a side braid?


*extra details:* maybe like a headband across the forehead? Does that make sense even? xD
*total offer:* $6


----------



## doveling (Mar 7, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Yay!
> *art style:* chibi headshot please!
> 
> 
> ...



sure thing snappling
send the money when your ready!!


ALSO im thinking of making some tutorials on my art and brush settings etc... would anyone be interested? as well as what would you like to see?

edit; welp im not sure why im asking this here since noone pops in here, but hey : >!!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> [SIZE=1
> [hr][/hr]
> ALSO] im thinking of making some tutorials on my art and brush settings etc... would anyone be interested? as well as what would you like to see?[/SIZE]



Yesssssss! :> I'd love tutorials for poses, hair, and proportions.


----------



## roroselle (Mar 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> sure thing snappling
> send the money when your ready!!
> 
> 
> ...



I stalk your thread eryyyday actually lol
I WOULD LOVE TO SEE A TUTORIAL FROM YOU
Like what MC said


----------



## Amilee (Mar 7, 2015)

yes please make tutorials *-*


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 7, 2015)

Money sent, my dear! A tutorial would be so cool! Not that I can draw or anything xD


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 7, 2015)

Do it poppet, that'd be great Hun c:


----------



## oreo (Mar 7, 2015)

yeees, tutorials would be awesome c:


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 11, 2015)

HI POPPET HI ^^


----------



## buuunii (Mar 11, 2015)

TUTORIALS YASSS


----------



## Amilee (Mar 13, 2015)

hi c:
i just wanted to ask if you are still doing my commission? 
no rush at all just wanted to know :3


----------



## doveling (Mar 13, 2015)

Amilee said:


> hi c:
> i just wanted to ask if you are still doing my commission?
> no rush at all just wanted to know :3



hello! sorry yes i am just about finished with yours!! im slightly tied on to doing my speech at the moment but i'll be done in a few hours (aha im slow) so i'll have it sent to you asap!


----------



## Amilee (Mar 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> hello! sorry yes i am just about finished with yours!! im slightly tied on to doing my speech at the moment but i'll be done in a few hours (aha im slow) so i'll have it sent to you asap!



aah thank you! take your time c: i just wanted to make sure you dont forget it haha 
because that happened to me once hehe


----------



## doveling (Mar 14, 2015)

Amilee said:


> aah thank you! take your time c: i just wanted to make sure you dont forget it haha
> because that happened to me once hehe








here it is!!
sorry for the wait!


----------



## Amilee (Mar 15, 2015)

poppet said:


> here it is!!
> sorry for the wait!



aww she looks great! thank you c:


----------



## piichinu (Mar 15, 2015)

Cute ; v ; are you gonna do pixel comms at some point? O:


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 17, 2015)

Hope all is well with you poppet ^^


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Hope all is well with you poppet ^^


thankyou! sorry i haven't been working much, my tablet is having daily problems, and currently its lagging with every brushstroke 
but i will be done soon!~


piimisu said:


> Cute ; v ; are you gonna do pixel comms at some point? O:



thanks! & not at the moment!!
maybe later on the year :>


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 21, 2015)

poppet said:


> thankyou! sorry i haven't been working much, my tablet is having daily problems, and currently its lagging with every brushstroke
> but i will be done soon!~
> 
> 
> ...



no rush hun, I know how that goes ^^


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 31, 2015)

*art style:* Base Chibi


Spoiler: reference/s






*extra details:* Could you have her holding a green bunny balloon or some flowers (She's a flower child hippie xD) ? & Just make her hair long. I hope that's okay and this is enough detail for you. ^-^
*total offer:* 5$?


----------



## Margot (Apr 2, 2015)

*art style:* Base Chibi (New version) 


Spoiler: reference/s






*extra details:* Much longer hair than what she has. I really like long hair (She has greenish blue eyes sorry the pic is so small) ^^ 
*total offer: paid 5.00 Usd *


----------



## doveling (Apr 2, 2015)

Margot said:


> *art style:* Base Chibi (New version)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference/s
> ...



accepted! 
so did you want the hairstyle the same as the photo or do you want the hair out? (or just longer side bangs?)


----------



## Margot (Apr 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> accepted!
> so did you want the hairstyle the same as the photo or do you want the hair out? (or just longer side bangs?)



Just a longer hair style^^


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 3, 2015)

How much would a 2x (couple) soft baby be? I didn't see in the listing.


----------



## doveling (Apr 3, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> How much would a 2x (couple) soft baby be? I didn't see in the listing.



ahh i think possibly double the pricing + ($2 if the couple's pose is difficult) : >!


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 13, 2015)

Okay! Let me just think about it, I'll get back to you


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 14, 2015)

*art style:* base chibi 


Spoiler: reference/s










*extra details:* N/A
*total offer:* $5


----------

